# STIHL BG 85C BLOWER



## threequarterton (Jul 12, 2017)

Not getting fuel, ran well went to run it a week later and starts and dies. Compression is 120. Will not suck fuel into primer ball, fuel line is Ok. Carb is a year old or so. Is it junk?


----------



## backhoelover (Jul 12, 2017)

yes. check this out


----------



## threequarterton (Jul 13, 2017)

Thank you for your help !!


----------



## backhoelover (Jul 14, 2017)

Yw


----------

